# Dog Friendly Pubs



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Following other discussions I thought I'd start a list of dog friendly pubs. 
A few 'rules' might help this be of use though; 
Please list the pub, what it's like, AND a campsite / wildcamp that it's near. Other activities in the area would be useful. 
Those not interested in dogs need not reply :wink: 

Ill start with: 
The Stickle Tavern in Great Langdale. Very, very dog friendly (they like them more than you), food is good (large) pub food. Often have comedian or singer, very walkers orientated. Location is best walking area in the UK.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Kelcat

Great idea. I'm afraid I've nothing to contribute (yet), but I'll be watching this thread with interest :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good idea Kel

I'll add the Tewkesbury one, and hope the thread stays on track so it can act as a reference for those who have a genuine interest.

The Nottingham Arms in the High Street drew us in with a notice saying they are a "dog friendly" pub, and customers can bring their hounds into part of the restaurant area. They even provide drinking bowls and free doggie treats!

(There is of course a quite separate area for those who don't want dogs around when they are eating, so no cause for complaint from either "camp".)

During February they are doing lunches on special offer.

I had a breakfast consisting of a large banger, a slice of dry cured bacon big enough to carpet a small M/H, tomato and baked beans. (I think there should have been an egg as well, but the lady was working flat out and I had plenty of food on my plate so I didn't whinge.)

Mrs Zeb had a broccoli and cheese bake with a side salad and garlic bread, and we both enjoyed it very much. Top quality food, well prepared, nicely presented and plenty for a light lunch.

The price . . . £1.50 each.

The CC site is not open (probably still under water as always at this time of year) but if you are passing and want a good meal in nice surroundings - with the dog if you have one, we can recommend it very highly.

And at £1.50 each it ain't going to break the bank!!!! The "normal" prices as not excessive either - excellent value and very good food.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This website lists quite a few

>http://www.doggiepubs.org.uk/<

I can vouch for the Plough at Farnham but should declare an interest. BTW the greeting dog there is called Manny.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

The oaf-hound is a pub friendly dog - she can gently pick up a glass in her mouth, tip it back....... and spill drink everywhere! Sadly, we no longer foster her and she's found a good home at last.

Always looking for good pub friendly dogs - sorry - dog friendly pubs. really good post. Thanks


----------



## TASSLE (Sep 13, 2008)

Yesterday we went for a six mile walk around the south west coast path and started at Otterton nr Budleigh Salterton. We had an excellent lunch at the Kings Arms in Otterton. Very dog friendly, good food - large portions and drinking water for the dog. Local attractions include a working mill at Otterton and the walk alongside the river Otter is very attractive. A super day out.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

New Landlord at our local village pub "The Crown" in Great Ellingham says "everyone is welcome including your dog!" The food is typical pub food and reasonably priced. There is a garden if the weather is nice. It is almost next door to a very nice little CL which also has a fishing lake. Lots of local footpaths criss cross the area. For long distance walkers there is the Peddars Way not too far away.
Dogs Trust Snetterton are nearby if you don't have a dog and want one :wink: 
Norwich and The Broads and the fantastic North Norfolk Coast are a day trip away (sshhh don't tell anyone else :wink: ) An English whisky distillary has recently opened at East Harling. Banham Zoo is a great day out too and it has its own campsite.
Previous Landlord of this pub was happy to let people camp in the car park but I will have to check with the new one.


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

*Vale of Glamorgan - dog friendly pub*

Very friendly pub opposite Ogmore castle, Ogmore-by-sea, Vale of Glamorgan. Fantastic walks acorss river stepping stones, through the dunes and on the beach. Dogs and children very welcome in the pub. Dogs allowed in bar area but not in restaurant (same menu served in the bar). Main meals around the £10 mark - big portions and good food.

www.pelicanpub.co.uk

Unfortunately no campsite (that I know of) within walking distance.

Ana


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Amroth Arms, Amroth, Pembrokeshire.
My family ate there, I only met up with them after their meal but the dog was allowed into the bar area..
Sorry no more details at the moment.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.doggiepubs.org.uk/

try this site it's by county we have used several well worth printing off the counties of your choice.


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

The Silent Woman at Wareham, Dorset.

5 minute walk from Hunters Moon CC site.

Good food.

Good Ale.

Dogs allowed in bar.

Going back there in April.

Sadsack 8)


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

I am rather good at searching these out,it is a priority when booking a site so here goes!
Tap and Spile,just through Monkgate,York for when you are staying at Rowntree Park,York. (mention Charlie the Chocolate Lab to the barmaid!).

The Royal Dog and Duck,Flamborough,there are several sites in the area.

The Laurel Inn,Robin Hoods bay,North Yorks, the nearest site is Middlewood Farm.

The Scalby Mills at Scalby Scarborough is about a 15 minute walk from the Camping and Caravan Club Site in Scarborough.

The White Bear at Masham is a 15minute walk from the Old Station Camp Site.

I have more in Hawes,Castleton,Teversal and Thornton-le-Dale but i cannot remember the names of the pubs!
I will add them as I recall them!

Val


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

I am rather good at searching these out,it is a priority when booking a site so here goes!
Tap and Spile,just through Monkgate,York for when you are staying at Rowntree Park,York. (mention Charlie the Chocolate Lab to the barmaid!).

The Royal Dog and Duck,Flamborough,there are several sites in the area.

The Laurel Inn,Robin Hoods bay,North Yorks, the nearest site is Middlewood Farm.

The Scalby Mills at Scalby Scarborough is about a 15 minute walk from the Camping and Caravan Club Site in Scarborough.

The White Bear at Masham is a 15minute walk from the Old Station Camp Site.

I have more in Hawes,Castleton,Teversal and Thornton-le-Dale but i cannot remember the names of the pubs!
I will add them as I recall them!

Val


----------

